# The Catbird Seat!



## stereo.pete (Jun 27, 2013)

The Wife and I just finished eating at The Catbird Seat in Nashville, all I can way is HOLY COW!!!!! :shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 27, 2013)

I've heard great things.
What???
No pics Pete???!!??!!!!???!?!?!

Pics or it didn't happen.....
....:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 27, 2013)

Ok, I should have known better...

We started at the Patterson House just below for cocktails, they have a bacon infused Old Fashioned that is a must try! Lighting was troublesome for my iPhone and to be honest we were having such a great time that I forgot to snap a few pictures.

First up at The Catbird Seat was a Porcini and Parmesan Oreo, which was very tasty but I have to say the Truffle Oreo at Next was a bit better .








Next up were three snacks, a smoked balogna with mustard and pickel, Island Creek Oyster with cucumbers, ramps and powdered buttermilk and last but not least a Nashville specialty, Hot Chicken.







Next up was a beef tartare with the flavors of pad thai. It was full of bright flavors and packed a very nice spicy punch.
No Pics...

Next up was a perfect dish for the 95 degree weather outside, as well as the hot dining room inside. Keep in mind that you sit at a U-Shaped table that surrounded the cooking area.

Cold Potato soup with horseradish, caviar, dill and garlic. This was one of those dishes that was an absolute standout. There are a lot of bad soups out there in the world, a ton of good soups and then there are those select few, such as the Chestnut soup at Goosefoot and the Potato soup here at The Catbird Seat that transcend what a soup should be capable of.

No pics...

We were sitting right across from the stove top so we were able to watch Chef Eric Anderson (http://thecatbirdseatrestaurant.com/erik-anderson.html cook this dish all night long. Up next was monk fish, sea urchin, sea beans, onion, shallot and chive.






Next up was a grilled pigeon leg, breast and claw with peaches, smoked yogurt and chanterelle's. This was another dish that stood above the amazing dishes we had last night. Unfortunately no pics but it was a whole roasted leg of pigeon with the breast attached, so tender and delicious when dipped in the yogurt sauce!

Lamb cooked two ways, the loin and the neck hidden below a puree of potato and onion. Little red drops of raspberry and redpepper added the needed acidity to a very rich dish.






Cheese Course! Can't remember the name of the cheese but it was a stronger variant of swiss, with onion, dijon, rye and malt!





Strawberry with bee pollen, spicy chip, strawberry gel, cornmeal crumb and hay icecream, very awesome!






Next we had egg custard served in the shell infused with thyme, maple and bacon, which equals yum yum yum!





The final course of the night was bourbon themed as it should be. Bourbon beads, pineapple glee, vanilla cake and cherry crisp.







Overall thoughts is that The Catbird Seat is an absolute top tier restaurant. We are no strangers to the small format, communal dining style that seems to be the latest trend and Eric and Josh are doing it better than anywhere we have been. Food is fun, extremely flavorful and approachable. The atmosphere is very casual and relaxed with a nice mix of diners. There were professionals, families with their college age kids, a few couples and a few sons with their moms. Music from Spoon, Wilco, Modest Mouse and The Punch Brother's filled the air while dining, which is right up my alley. 

The value surprised us, with the 10 course tasting going for $100 and $40 for wine pairing (say what?). My wife opted for the non-alchoholic pairing, which was $20 and was equally as amazing as the wine pairings. Oh and the wine pairings included a beer and a couple of cocktails to break it up.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks amazing. My mouth started to salivate, and what a great price.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks like a good time Pete. Thanks for sharing!

Dave


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness... It look amazing!! So jealous! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Pete,sounds like a good nite out


----------

